# 9 weeks old loose stool



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Isis will be 9 weeks tomorrow, and she has extremely loose stools....She is on royal canin and has been since she left the breeder. The breeder had her on these pills ( a white one and a pink one) for a week after she came home to harden up her stool....along with that we were mixing pumpkin puree into her food. Her stools were still pretty soft. Not sure what i'm doing wrong. TMI but her stools also have little white dots in them....We have been giving her those BULLY liver treats for training, and i'm wondering if that along with the food and her beef hock are causing it....although the beef hock she chews for 5 min and then leaves it. Not sure what to do to make it harder....Her last poop today was pretty green with brown in it...but she had been munching on grass today too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

has she been wormed recently and a fecal done?? If not I suggest you take a fecal sample to the vet, those little white things could be worms,,if she's all clear, it could be the food.

what exactly were the pills for?? puppies that young don't need pills for 'just' hardening up stools, I"m thinking they were either worming meds, or meds for giardia./coccidia?? 

I'd say it was time for a vet visit.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How much are you feeding her? Over feeding is the #1 cause of loose stool. I agree with Diane though, I would have get checked out be a vet just to be on the safe side. I would also find out from the breeder exactly what the pills were so you can tell your vet.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Also what was the breeder feeding her? The way you worded it in your first post, it isn't clear if she has been on the RC since you got her, or if she was on it before you got her too.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> has she been wormed recently and a fecal done?? If not I suggest you take a fecal sample to the vet, those little white things could be worms,,if she's all clear, it could be the food.
> 
> what exactly were the pills for?? puppies that young don't need pills for 'just' hardening up stools, I"m thinking they were either worming meds, or meds for giardia./coccidia??
> 
> I'd say it was time for a vet visit.


What Diane ^^^^ said.

Also, cut out the treats. Especially bully sticks. Dogs eat grass for a reason, I say let them do it.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> has she been wormed recently and a fecal done?? If not I suggest you take a fecal sample to the vet, those little white things could be worms,,if she's all clear, it could be the food.
> 
> what exactly were the pills for?? puppies that young don't need pills for 'just' hardening up stools, I"m thinking they were either worming meds, or meds for giardia./coccidia??
> 
> I'd say it was time for a vet visit.


I thought worms moved? They are really small specs, and they are not moving.....I have a little container, as we went to see the vet when we got her. So i will take a sample tomorrow and bring it in asap.... The breeder gave them to everyone....i dont know the names of them, but we had to give it to her once a day for the first week only.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> How much are you feeding her? Over feeding is the #1 cause of loose stool. I agree with Diane though, I would have get checked out be a vet just to be on the safe side. I would also find out from the breeder exactly what the pills were so you can tell your vet.


 We feed her a cup in the morning and a cup at night....and she doesn't even eat it all....and the breeder had her on rc as well....so no change in food.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> What Diane ^^^^ said.
> 
> Also, cut out the treats. Especially bully sticks. Dogs eat grass for a reason, I say let them do it.


yeah well today i figured no more treats and we'll see if that clears it up. So instead i gave her tiny pieces of her food instead. Hoping that will help. I'm going to take a fecal sample to the vet tomorrow and hopefully that will help us to find out whats going on.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

GSD84 said:


> yeah well today i figured no more treats and we'll see if that clears it up. So instead i gave her tiny pieces of her food instead. Hoping that will help. I'm going to take a fecal sample to the vet tomorrow and hopefully that will help us to find out whats going on.


Yes, take out all the treats and other chews so you can isolate. Get her tested to see if there are any parasites, then consider it may be the food. Some dogs just don't do well on certain brands or certain types of protein sources. 

Mine had very soft stool on Wellness LBP and Innova...vet convinced me to try a IAMs vet formula (crappy ingredients) and it worked. 

We are now in the process of SLOWLY trying to transition her off the IAMs and onto a Salmon based food and seeing if that will do better than the chicken formulas in the other 2 brands mentioned above.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

My pups stool is 50% of the time loose, the other 50 hard and normal.. He eats like a ****ing horse so he could very well be overeating.. Then again, I think it may be the food, orijen LBP gave my last pup loose poops, and when I add more raw and less kibble his stool is much harder.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Do the small white specs look like pieces of white rice?...if so...could be tape worms as well.
Best advice already given....*Fecal check at vet's office.*


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Going to take the stool sample first thing tomorrow morning....I thought worms moved in the stool? They are like tiny specs of white all over the stool. Not long ones like rice....I cut out all the treats and am only using kibble that she eats at meals for treats. This morning her stool was half hard half soft, then her next three were extremely runny.....She also has two meals a day.....a cup in the morning around 8 am and a cup at dinner around 4 or 5pm. She doesn't even finish the full cup....A bit concerned... as it seems like she needs more food....although she is bigger than what she used to be and has filled out. But she is also a lazy pup lol and sleeps most of the time.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Got the call from the vet today and its Coccidia (sp?) . They said to come in and pick up some pills for a week. How do pups contract this? And with the pills will it happen again? I'm assuming coccidia means worms?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

No...Coccidia is not actual worms. It is another form of "parasite", and it is actually present in most dogs....but does not manifest itself or cause upset unless the dog is under some form of high stress, which can cause it's immunity to drop.. OR has multiplied in high numbers. 
However;.....this parasite is very common in puppies. It can be brought on my diet changes, inoculations, enviroment...basically...any form of stress on a puppy's immune system.
Your vet probably gave you a pill called "Albon"...it is a very common medication used in the treatment of coccidia. Follow your vets directions and your puppy should be fine in no time.
Best of luck to you & your puppy....
p.s....sometimes it is necessary to medicate them a second time.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks. Also wondering will her stools harden up after the parasite is gone?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It should.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Also be aware it can take more than one round of treatment (depending on when they are sluffing off). I had to do 3 wks of meds on one of my puppies last year.
If her stool loosens up again (also is usually light in color, kind of yellowish) take another fecal in. Be sure and clean up after her and not leaving any stool in the yard.

Some vets to a combo of albon and metronidazole.


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

My pup was also brought up with royal canin, and i was advised to use RC breed specific. she wolfs it down so i have to feed her little at a time or use 2 bowls, but i have been using the kong wobbler to slow down her eating.

i also thought that RC is causing my pup to produce soft stool. its not sooo soft that when u pick it up it drops in half. but when u pick it up it sometimes leave a small poo stain on the pee mat.

i thought it was an allergy (maybe it is?) but now that i come to think about it, my pup also had small white bits in her stool which i thought was worms at first and still do. i wormed her at 8 weeks with panacur but she had a really bad reaction to that so i do not dare to use it again! i used an all in one de wormer which is a pill a week after the panacur one. (i figured if she threw up like 20 times that day, the wormer would probably be gone! dont worry i took her to vet and he also said he thinks its the wormer...)

its been 3 days since i gave her dewormer but i still see these white bits in her stool. and sometimes she does get diarhea but i assume its over eating or fast eating? or it has a 50% chance to do with eating anyway...

i am going to the vets tomorrow for her 2nd vac, will be asking vets what the problem is


----------

